#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Mss-sp valves and fittings

## Achmad Nur Eddin

Hi Guys,

The following links are the Manufacturer Standardization Society (MSS) of  Valve and Fittings standards.. Please be hurry before the links are death.
Enjoy it

1. MSS SP-6 - Standard finishes of contact faces of pipe flange & connecting of valves -2007.pdf 0.195 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.	MSS SP-25 - Marking System-1997.pdf 1.881 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3. MSS SP-43 - Wrought stainless steel buttwelding fitting 2001.pdf 0.581 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4. MSS SP-44 - Steel Pipeline Flange-2001.pdf 1.449 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5.  MSS SP-45 - By Pass Connection and Drain-1998.pdf 0.479 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
6. MSS SP-53 - Magnetic Particle Examination Method 1990.pdf 0.321 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7. MSS SP-54 - Radiographic Examination Method 1995.pdf 0.346 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8. MSS SP-55 - Visual Method for Evaluation of Surface Irregularities -2001.pdf 13.306 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
9. Mss SP-58 - Pipe Hangers And Supports - Materials, Design, And Manufacture 2002.pdf 1.803 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10.	MSS SP-61- Pressure Testing of steel valves 1999.pdf 0.467 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11.	MSS SP-67 - Butterfly Valves 2002a.pdf 0.887 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
12	MSS SP-68 - High Pressure Butterfly wih offset design 1997.pdf 0.462 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
13	MSS SP-69 - Pipe Hangers and Supports - Selection and Application 2003.pdf 1.346 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
14	MSS SP-70 - Cast Iron Gate Valve 1984.pdf 0.766 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
15.	MSS SP-71 - Cast Iron Swing Check Valve 1984.pdf 0.567 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
16	MSS SP-72 - BALL VALVES WITH FLANGED OR BUTT-WELDING ENDS FOR GENERAL SERVICE 1999..pdf 0.643 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
17	MSS SP-73 - Brazing Joints for copper and copper alloy 2003.pdf 0.181 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
18.	MSS SP-75 - Specification High Test of Weldings -1998.pdf 0.877 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
19.	MSS SP-79- Socket Welding Reducer Inserts 2004.pdf 0.604 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
20	MSS SP-80 - Bronze Gate,Globe,Angle, Check Valve-1997.pdf 1.381 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
21	MSS SP-83 - Class 3000 Steel pipe unions socket welding and threaded 2006.pdf 0.857 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
22.	MSS SP-85 - GRAY IRON GLOBE &ANGLE VALVES FLANGED AND THREADED ENDS 2002.pdf 0.847 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
23	MSS SP-89 - Pipe Hangars and Supports - Fabrication and Installation Practices 2003.pdf 1.547 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
24	MSS SP-90 - Guideline terminology of pipe hanger and support 2000.pdf 1.181 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
25	MSS SP-91 - Guideline for Manual Operation of Valves 1996.pdf 0.475 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
26	MSS SP-93 - Liquid Penetrant Examination Method 1999.pdf 0.315 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
27	MSS SP-97 - Integrally Reinforced Forged Branch Outlet Fittings2006.pdf 0.153 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
28	MSS SP-99 - Instrument Valves 1994.pdf 0.326 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
29	MSS SP-105 - Instrument Valves for Code Applications 1996(R2005).pdf 0.501 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
30	MSS SP-110 - Ball valve threaded, socket etc 1996.pdf 0.613 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
31	MSS SP-114 - Corrosion Resistant Pipe Fittings Threaded And Socket Welding Class 150 and 1000 2007.pdf 0.781 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
32	MSS SP-117 - Bellows Seals for Globe and Gate Valves 2006.pdf 0.146 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
33	MSS SP-118 - Compact Steel Globe and Check Valve 2007.pdf 0.702 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
34	MSS SP-120 - Flexible Graphite Packing System for Rising Stem Steel Valves - Design Requirements 2006.pdf 0.399 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
35	MSS SP-121 - Qualification Testing Methods for Stem Packing for Rising Stem Steel Valves -2006.pdf 0.110 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
36	MSS SP-126 - Steel In-Line Spring-Assisted Center Guided Check Valves -2007.pdf 0.227 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
37	MSS SP-136 - Ductile Iron Swing Check Valves -2007.pdf 0.173 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BONUS :

38	API STD 600 12th Ed 2009.pdf 0.628 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Steel Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets

39	API STD 608 4th Ed 2009.pdf 0.706 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Metal Ball ValvesFlanged, Threaded and Welding Ends

The following Standard is missing. Please somebody upload the Standard below to complete the MSS-SP Standard, pleaaaseee

MSS SP  9			MSS SP  100	MSS SP  122	
MSS SP  42 			MSS SP  101	MSS SP  123
MSS SP  51			MSS SP  102	MSS SP  124
MSS SP  60			MSS SP  104	MSS SP  125
MSS SP  77			MSS SP  106	MSS SP  127
MSS SP  78			MSS SP  108	MSS SP  129
MSS SP  81			MSS SP  109	MSS SP  130
MSS SP  86			MSS SP  111	MSS SP  131
MSS SP  88			MSS SP  112	MSS SP  132
MSS SP  94			MSS SP  113	MSS SP  133
MSS SP  95			MSS SP  115	MSS SP  135
MSS SP  96			MSS SP  116			
MSS SP  98			MSS SP  119See More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## tinku

Thankx a lot

----------


## smallboy

thanks for the collection friend

----------


## tinku

MSS SP  51 (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

----------


## tmlim

MSS SP-81-2001 mihd.net/qz6f4h

----------


## amigo

I have found the following:

Cast Iron Plug Valves Flanged and Threaded End MSS-SP-78 1998 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

------------

Stainless Steel, Bonnetless, Flanged, Knife Gate Valves MSS-SP-81 2001

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

----------


## Gasflo

Dear Colleagues

Thank you very much for your posts.

----------


## guhan.s.s

thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MSS SP-97 - Integrally Reinforced Forged Branch Outlet Fittings2006.pdf 0.153 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] %20Integrally%20Reinforced%20Forged%20Branch%20Out  let%20Fittings%E2%80%932006.pdf

----------


## dragonpvgas

thanks a lot. It's very useful

----------


## dynamicvibration

good collection bro...
but i need MSS SP 75 2004 or latest version...
can any one give me link for same
thanks....for great collection.

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much brother. also upload the missing ones

----------


## mechboy

I need MSS SP 75 latest addition...plz help me..

See More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## AnandV

HI Achmad Nur Eddin

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> HI Achmad Nur Eddin



Hi Anand V , How are you

----------


## sulabh_87

Dear Sir

All the links for MSS SP standards collection have expired. It would be very kind of you, if you can spare sometime and upload all the standards one more time.

Thanking you in advance

----------


## jigneshdesai

Dear Sir,

All files r expired. It would be great from your side if u upload them again.

Thank you very much.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

sulabh_87 & jigneshdesai 

OK but be patient. I'll upload partially

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MSS SP-6 - Standard finishes of contact faces of pipe flange & connecting of valves -2007.pdf	  200.22 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-25 - Marking System-1997.pdf	  1.88 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 MSS SP-42 150LB Corrossion Resist Gate,Globe,Angle,Check Valve -1999 .pdf	  397.8 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 MSS SP-43 - Wrought stainless steel buttwelding fitting 2001.pdf	  594.95 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-44 - Steel Pipeline Flange-2001.pdf	  1.45 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-45 - ByPass and drain connection -2003.pdf	  570.91 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-51 - Class 150LW Corrosion Resistant Flanges and Cast Flanged Fittings 2000.pdf	  679.58 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 MSS SP-53 - Magnetic Particle Examination Method 1990.pdf	  328.75 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

can some body combine all these standards in one file and than upload. I shall be very thankful.

----------


## Gasflo

Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you for your post

----------


## sulabh_87

Dear Sir,

Thank you very mucj for your quick response.

----------


## sulabh_87

Hopefully you will upload the rest of the collection also.

Thank you again.

----------


## jigneshdesai

Dear Sir,

Thank You Very Much.

Regards.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MSS SP-54 - Radiographic Examination Method 1995.pdf	  355.26 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-55 - Visual Method for Evaluation of Surface Irregularities -2001.pdf	  13.31 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mss SP-58 - Pipe Hangers And Supports - Materials, Design, And Manufacture 2002.pdf	  1.8 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


  MSS SP-61- Pressure Testing of steel valves 2003.pdf	  150.86 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-67 - Butterfly Valves 2002a.pdf	  908.35 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-68 - High Pressure Butterfly wih offset design 1997.pdf	  473.52 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-69 - Pipe Hangers and Supports - Selection and Application 2003.pdf	  1.35 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-71 - Cast Iron Swing Check Valve 1984.pdf	  581.57 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## sulabh_87

> MSS SP-54 - Radiographic Examination Method 1995.pdf	  355.26 KB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Sir,

Thank you very much,

----------


## romul

Dear colleague, I need MSS SP 75 . Plz help me..

----------


## mskhadke

MSS SP 72, 73, 75, 77, 78 , 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 85 , 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MSS SP-72 - BALL VALVES WITH FLANGED OR BUTT-WELDING ENDS FOR GENERAL SERVICE 1999..pdf   659.15 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-73 - Brazing Joints for copper and copper alloy 2003.pdf   185.76 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-75- Specification High Test of Weldings 2004.pdf   810.04 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-78 1998 Cast Iron Plug Valves Flanged and Threaded Ends.pdf   586.63 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-79- Socket Welding Reducer Inserts 2004.pdf   618.91 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-80 - Bronze Gate,Globe,Angle, Check Valve 2003.pdf   1.79 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-81 2001 Stainless Steel, Bonnetless Flanged Knife Gate Valves.pdf   384.16 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-83 - Class 3000 Steel pipe unions socket welding and threaded 2006.pdf   878.47 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-85 - GRAY IRON GLOBE &ANGLE VALVES FLANGED AND THREADED ENDS 2002.pdf   867.96 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-89 - Pipe Hangars and Supports - Fabrication and Installation Practices 2003.pdf   1.55 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-90 - Guideline terminology of pipe hanger and support 2000.pdf   1.18 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> MSS SP 72, 73, 75, 77, 78 , 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 85 , 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for helping me

----------


## romul

Dear colleague, thank You very match!

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you Mskhadke.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MSS SP-91 - Guideline for Manual Operation of Valves 1996.pdf   487.03 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-93 - Liquid Penetrant Examination Method 1999.pdf   323.14 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-95-2000 Swage@) Nipples and Bull Plugs.pdf   711.53 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-97 - Integrally Reinforced Forged Branch Outlet Fittings2006.pdf   156.79 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-99 - Instrument Valves 1994.pdf   334.65 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-105 - Instrument Valves for Code Applications 1996(R2005).pdf   513.64 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-110 - Ball valve threaded, socket etc 1996.pdf   628.19 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-114 - Corrosion Resistant Pipe Fittings Threaded And Socket Welding Class 150 and 1000 2007.p ...   800.05 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-117 - Bellows Seals for Globe and Gate Valves 2006.pdf   150.09 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-118 - Compact Steel Globe and Check Valve 2007.pdf   719.64 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-120 - Flexible Graphite Packing System for Rising Stem Steel Valves - Design Requirements 20 ...   409.4 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-121 - Qualification Testing Methods for Stem Packing for Rising Stem Steel Valves -2006.pdf   113.17 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-126 - Steel In-Line Spring-Assisted Center Guided Check Valves -2007.pdf   233.09 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-136 - Ductile Iron Swing Check Valves -2007.pdf   177.65 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sulabh_87

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin and Mskhadke,

Thank you very much for your kind efforts.

----------


## COCO

Hi, frends! I need badly latest edition of MSS standards: SP-25/2008, SP-44/2006, SP-75/2008, SP-93/2008, SP-97/2006. Thanks....

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Please check that's all I have. Maybe another forum member can help Mr.Coco ?

----------


## rdudyanto

Upload please, SP112


Thank alotSee More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## rdudyanto

upload pls, SP-112
thank alot, great job

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> upload pls, SP-112
> thank alot, great job



Mboten gadah kulo Mas......Saestu. Nuwuuuuuunnn

----------


## rdudyanto

ha..ha..haaaa wah bahasa halus sekali
salam kenal mas, sampeyan di kampunge firaun opo cuma merantau
asli aku kaget neng mesir ono boso jowo
suwun MSS e mas, aku lagi ngecek hasil casting cuma refrensi ora ono

----------


## Murtuza

Dear, Can you please send me the link for *MSS SP-45*

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear, Achmad, Please provide the links again or send the links to my ID - npsrinivasarao@usa.net, I will be very gratefull to you, Thanks in advance

----------


## tinku

> Dear, Can you please send me the link for *MSS SP-45*



I can do:
MSS SP-45:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks a lot

----------


## Murtuza

Dear Tinku, Thanks a lot.

----------


## airliner

Could anyone help me with SS SP-58?
Thanks in advance
fotismav@hotmail.com

----------


## tinku

> Could anyone help me with SS SP-58?
> Thanks in advance
> fotismav@hotmail.com



Here is your need:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engr5

Can some one post this
Mss SP-58 - Pipe Hangers And Supports - Materials, Design, And Manufacture 2002.pdf 1.8 MB

Thanks a lot for help

mbdudani@gmail.com

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,

Dear Forum members,

Can you please provide me the links for the following documents

183 - Guide for the Prevention of Bottom Leakage from Vertical, Cylindrical, Steel Storage Tanks.
180 - Frangible Roof Joints for Fixed Roof Storage Tanks: Guide for Designers and Users
159 - Users' Guide to the Inspection, Maintenance and Repair of Above ground Vertical Cylindrical Steel Storage Tanks
154 - Guidance to Owners on Demolition of Vertical Cylindrical Steel Storage Tanks and Storage Spheres
API MPMS 19.3A  - Manual of petroleum measurement standards - chapter 19.3 evaporative loss measurement - part a: wind runnel test method for the measurement of deck-fitting loss factors for
                            external floating-roof tanks


API MPMS 19.3E - Manual of petroleum measurement standard - chapter 19.3: evaporative loss measurement - part e: weight loss test method for the measurement of deck-fitting loss factors for
                           internal floating-roof tanks
API MPMS 19.3F  - Manual of petroleum measurement standards - chapter 19.3: evaporative loss measurement - part f: evaporative loss factor for storage tanks certification program

Thanks in advanceSee More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## ani_dat

Can anybody please post MSS SP-54-1999 (R2007) ? Thanks in advance.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you very much. 
I look for SP-127, If somebody have please shared.

----------


## Nabilia

> Can anybody please post MSS SP-54-1999 (R2007) ? Thanks in advance.



MSS SP-54-1999 - Steel Castings - Radiographic Examination Method.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This would be the same as R2007

gateaux_boy, I don't have SP-127

----------


## Nabilia

npsrinivasarao, sorry I didn't see your request earlier.

Here is API MPMS Chapter 19 Evaporative Loss Measurement

API MPMS 19.3A, Evaporative Loss Measurement 6-1997 (R 3-2002) Part A-Wind Tunnel Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Fitting Loss Factors for External Floating-Roof Tanks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.3B, Evaporative Loss Measurement 8-1997 (R 3-2002) Part B-Air Concentration Test Method- Rim-Seal Loss Factors for FIoating-Roof Tanks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.3C, Evaporative Loss Measurement 7-1998 (R 3-2002) Part C-Weight Loss Test Method for the Measurement of Rim-Seal Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.3D, Evaporative Loss Measurement 6-2001 (R 3-2002) Part D-Fugitive Emission Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Seam Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.3E, Evaporative Loss Measurement 5-1997 (R 3-2002) Part E-Weight Loss Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Fitting Loss Factors for Internal Floating-Roof Tanks.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.3F, Evaporative Loss Measurement 3-1997 (R 3-2002) - Part F-Evaporative Loss Factor for Storage Tanks Certification Program.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.3G, Evaporative Loss Measurement 3-1997 (R 3-2002) Part G-Certified Loss Factor Testing Laboratory Registration.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 19.3H, Evaporative Loss Measurement 3-1998 (R 3-2002) Part H-Tank Seals and Fittings Certification-Administration.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankargee

Nabila thanq

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank Nabilia.
Did somebody have MSS SP-127?

----------


## mecha_engr

Thankx for the great effort

----------


## ani_dat

Dear Nabilia,

Thanx a lot.

----------


## pks0707

dears, plz reupload or send to my mail id. kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## minhphuongpham

> MSS SP 72, 73, 75, 77, 78 , 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 85 , 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks

----------


## lokk

hello, i need SP-89 but all "ifile.it-links" are brokens...

plz reupload or send to my mail id. 

thx a lot

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Lokk,



Visit the link her you will find all the MSS SP Docs : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> hello, i need SP-89 but all "ifile.it-links" are brokens...
> 
> plz reupload or send to my mail id. 
> 
> thx a lot



RegardsSee More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## lokk

Waoouu ! ^^ Thanks, it's a great pack !

Best regards

----------


## johnurdaneta

Links are not working no more. Cant the links be reloaded again?

Thanks in advance...

----------


## lokk

> Links are not working no more. Cant the links be reloaded again?
> 
> Thanks in advance...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend,
please re upload mss sp-45.i need this doc for my design basis.
TQ

----------


## Nabilia

> dear friend,
> please re upload mss sp-45.i need this doc for my design basis.
> TQ



MSS SP-45-2003 - ByPass and Drain Connections.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend,
please re upload mss sp -45
tq

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

tq nabilia.you always come and safe the day=)

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Nabilia and others, 
please share these doc if  you all have it

MSS SP-44 - Steel Pipeline Flange
MSS SP-99 - Instrument Valves
MSS SP-105 - Instrument Valves for Code Applications
MSS SP-110 - Ball valve threaded, socket
tq

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia and others, 
> please share these doc if  you all have it
> 
> MSS SP-44 - Steel Pipeline Flange
> MSS SP-99 - Instrument Valves
> MSS SP-105 - Instrument Valves for Code Applications
> MSS SP-110 - Ball valve threaded, socket
> tq



These are all available in my folder..
MSS - Manufacturers Standardization Society of the Valve and Fittings Industry, Inc. Folder.zip  60mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

tq Nabilia. you save the day again...
where are you come from???superman =)

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

safe the day=b

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

nabilia.
folder that you sent to me is a corrupt document.
can you send me the others link.


tqSee More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## Nabilia

It must be your slow connection, there is nothing wrong with the file, I just downloaded and checked it.

MSS SP-44-1996 (R2001) - Steel Pipeline Flanges.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-99-1994 - Instrument Valves.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-105-1996 (R2005) - Instrument Valves for Code Applications.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MSS SP-110-1996 - Ball Valves Threaded, Socket-Welding, Solder Joint, Grooved and Flared Ends.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ani_dat

Dear Nabilia,

Do you have MSS SP-58-2009 ? If yes, kindly share.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia,
> 
> Do you have MSS SP-58-2009 ? If yes, kindly share.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sorry, my latest are already posted

----------


## shankargee

thanq brother. if u have cryogenic heat transfer by barren please upload,

----------


## rainie1284

hi, anyone has MSS SP-75 2008 edition? please send to me rainie1284@yahoo.com

----------


## Nabilia

> hi, anyone has MSS SP-75 2008 edition? please send to me rainie1284@yahoo.com



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  Sorry, this is not english, but I'll leave it up

The latest that I have in english is 2004

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tony Wells

Can anyone advise status and availability of MSS SP-119. 
Thanks

----------


## Vladiana

Thanks for these standard. Do you have MSS SP 25 - 2008?
Thanks in advance.
Vladiana

----------


## rainie1284

Nabilia, do you have english versionof MSS SP75: 2008? thanks

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
please reupload api std 600 once again.
tq

----------


## Nabilia

> dear friends,
> please reupload api std 600 once again.
> tq



API Standard 600 12th Ed. Mar. 2009 - Steel Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

tq nabilia for the doc.
is anyone has asme viii part d and ansi b.20.1.


tqSee More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

hello friends,can anyone send these document to my email zurftems@gmail.com
i connot download these document due to my company restriction.
tq.

Mss SP-58 - Pipe Hangers And Supports - Materials, Design, And Manufacture
MSS SP-110 - Ball valve threaded, socket

----------


## dennysyamsuddin

Dear all, these links no longer exist.
Is there any links for downloading these MSS standards?

Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Dennysyamsuddin,

Here is the link to the MSSP docs **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,






> Dear all, these links no longer exist.
> Is there any links for downloading these MSS standards?
> 
> Thanks

----------


## Vladiana

Please, please, please
Do you have MSS SP 25 - 2008 edition?

----------


## ehtisham

MSS SP-95-2006
Swage(D) Nipples and Bull Plugs 

2006 version only.

----------


## dennysyamsuddin

Thanks alot

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> MSS SP-95-2006
> Swage(D) Nipples and Bull Plugs 
> 
> 2006 version only.



MSS SP 95 Swage@) Nipples and Bull Plugs 2006.pdf 0.105 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gateaux_boy

Dear member,

If have MSS SP-58 2009 edition, please upload.

I found this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] but can't download.

Thank in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

MSS SP-58-2009 - Pipe Hangers And Supports - Materials, Design, And Manufacture.pdf	  16.031 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gateaux_boy

Many thank Nabilia.
Have you had MSS SP-127?

----------


## Gasflo

Many thank Nabilia.

----------


## cukalix

Please Nabilia,



MSS SP 58 2009 I cant read, is it a scanned document?See More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## Nabilia

> Please Nabilia,
> 
> MSS SP 58 2009 I cant read, is it a scanned document?



It is a screen capture of gateaux_boy's link...   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
go to his link to read it more clearly.
I just downloaded it and it reads fine.

What exactly can't you read in it?  I can read every line.

----------


## cukalix

but i don't have enough beans on docin or whatever, please download it and upload to rapidshare or other.

thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## so1bi

Dear Nabilia and others, 
please share this doc if you all have it in English)))

mss sp-75  2008 
mss sp-79  2009

 my e-mail is so1bi@hotmail.com
Thank you

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

thanks

----------


## COCO

Please, if anybody has MSS SP 25/2008 and SP 75/2008, upload so we can take them. Docin is working only to read... is very hard to use it. Many thanks in advance!

----------


## sivamec543

Could somebody post MSS-Sp-119 please?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mlk

Can any one post the copy of MSS SP 127...

Thanks...

----------


## zoobis54

Yes please my friends I need MSS SP-127 as well

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Friends, 
I would like to have this book.-"The Design of valves and fittings-G. H. Pearson "
Can anyone upload and share this book or send it to me at "m.zurairi@gmail.com "
Thanks

----------


## Vladiana

Have somebody MSS SP 78: 2005 or 2011 edition?
Thanks

----------


## foxawan

All links i have tried are dead.


I need MSS-SP-75 latest HELP please!See More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------


## sTeezZy

Anyone have a workin link for MSS SP-58 - Pipe Hangers And Supports - Materials, Design, And Manufacture? Thanks for sharing!

----------


## abdullah.bhola

how do i download file 99

----------


## esganfia

does anybody upload updated complete set? tks

----------


## magdy_eng

any body has MSS SP-125 & MSS SP-127 please

----------


## sudharsanam

dear sir,

i need MSS SP 53 - latest edition

thanks and advance.

----------


## sudharsanam

dear sir,

i need MSS SP 53 - latest edition

thanks and advance.

----------


## mehta_pathik

Anyone have MSS SP 44 - 2016..........................

Please upload the same.......................................

Thanks in advance...........................................  ....

----------


## arbaz.momin

can anyone please upload mss-sp all standards because the old links are found invalid so its a humble request to upload in a rar file.
Thankyou for your attention..!!!

----------


## fan_zou@126.com

I look forward to updating the Mss SP Standards.Thanks

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------


## BKParabol

Thanks bro

See More: Mss-sp valves and fittings

----------

